# heating help



## jsmith (May 19, 2016)

hey guys.

thanks for the previous advice.
i just want to know what people do for heating their enclosures.

Ive currently got a heat mat which brings the floor temp to the mid 30s. now obviously in winter the air temp is a bit colder. if the snake was in a click clack container i would assume more heat would retain in the container. currently his enclosure is 30cm by 30cm exo terra viv with a mesh roof.

what i was thinking of going was putting a dome light with a CHE on the mesh and then plug that through a thermostat with the heat mat.

does anyone else have any suggestions

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## saximus (May 19, 2016)

If you have heat from above and below, where will the gradient be?

If you're going to add a lamp, you might as well just get rid of the mat so it can bask at the top and escape to the bottom


----------



## jsmith (May 19, 2016)

very true good point. i was going going to get a small dom with a che on a thermostat and turn it off when it got over 20 degrees just to keep the ambient temp atleast at 20. or is this over kill

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (May 19, 2016)

As Saximus said above, you don't need both. If you have such a small enclosure, you will struggle to get a gradient, or a cool end, if you use overhead heating. A better idea is to cover up some of the mesh in the cooler months, leaving just enough for venting.


----------



## Burgo89 (May 19, 2016)

What is your location does the temp inside your home get below 20 often? I think your current setup is fine.


----------



## jsmith (May 20, 2016)

live in adelaide house is pretty stable.
i will keep my current set up. just wanted to ensure it was correct. i heard that even though your floor temp might be correct if the air around it is cooler the snake wont get the required heat. most of the time he is under his hides right up agaisnt the heat mat so i doubt there will be an issue cheers for your help

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Wokka (May 20, 2016)

Floor heat is generally more stable, and so therefore efficient, as it is not influenced as much by differing ambient air temperatures with the snake being in virtual direct contact. heating from above will vary depending upon the temperature of the air through which the heat has to travel to meet the snake.


----------



## jsmith (May 20, 2016)

Wokka said:


> Floor heat is generally more stable, and so therefore efficient, as it is not influenced as much by differing ambient air temperatures with the snake being in virtual direct contact. heating from above will vary depending upon the temperature of the air through which the heat has to travel to meet the snake.


so if my temps are correct on the floor the ambient are shouldnt matter 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------

